# selection 37 info



## lafayette (May 13, 2011)

hello evreyone, i'm looking for a sailing boat to buy, and a felt on a selection 37 from Jeanneau and the price look pretty much affordable.. The selection 37 is a onwer version, and why these boat are relatively cheap, compare to other's? I'm not a great sailor, and accordingly to some web sites, the boat is a race for coastal used only? Apparently to pilote the selection 37 you need to be at least 4 on board? Do you think the selection 37 can be use as les expereince sailor, do you think i can use the selection for outer sea?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

In general when the boat is that big and the price that small they tend to be a bit worn out 

Whats is your real goal


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Selection 37 Sailboat JEANNEAU shipyard, boatbuilder for sailing : sailboat, dinghy, powerboat racing boat cruising fishing yachting

There is some info on it, including a brochure, owners manual etc. From the looks of the info, at 7500 lbs for a 37' boat, it is light and fast for its time! Hence why one may need or want 4 people to sail it. Interior is typical Jeanneau for the time, NICE compared to other brands.

You might also post your question at jeanneau owners network - Home and see if any one has sailed one on the owners site forum.

Marty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Looking this boat over a bit more. Then looking at some of your posts. frankly, the boat would go where you want it to go....... now will you like the boat?!?!? I doubt it. IT was used off shore for racing etc in its day, it appears to be a thoroughbred high tech boat from its time, it will still be a very fast boat today. Altho looking up the phrf numbers, at 90-105 not as quick as some current boats of that size........

This may be a bit more boat than what you want. Tommy or I would probably enjoy the boat for how we use our boats, you cruising......probably not the best boat on the market. 

If you do like the Jeanneau brand, look at the sunshine model from that time, a Tony Castro design, a bit heavier, and probably an easier boat to handle. If my Arcadia, a 30' version is anything like the SShine, this should work very well for you needs. There are a few other Jeanneaus that would work also from that time, price etc.

marty


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Agree with Marty... this is a RACER/cruiser not the other way round.

It's a sexy looking boat that is probably a bit of a handful but also probably quick enough by it's day's standards. The dual companionways are interesting but the interior is rather spartan and the galley very compact. I don't think she'd make a good primary cruiser compared to some of the other models available everywhere...


----------



## lafayette (May 13, 2011)

thanks for your reply guys, I was looking also for the Sun shine 38 of 1986 and apparently they said there was a problem on the hulls because of osmose and the fabrication was too fast,
The specification of the Sun Shine 38 is good, length 38ft, and the width 3m80 which is quite large. I have been looking for boat for about 6 months, and to be honest can say which boat gonna sails with.... 
at the moment i'm in the Indian Ocean, and moving to Comoros island in two month time.
also do you know a boat called Jouet 37?

ISULELLA EST A VENDRE - Le blog de ISULELLA

what do you think
?, the boat is in Mayotte.... vrey close to comoros island.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

From what I've heard the Jouet's were well built boats, contemporaries of the Beneteaus and Jeanneau's of the times.

This one has had a lot of work done, it looks bright and cheery but you'd need to have a real good survey to see that the (extensive) work was properly done. For instance the before and after shots of the aft cabin show significant removal of partial bulkheads... may be fine may not. (my French isn't good enough to get all the details)

Would a surveyor be available in that region? Any boat that's been so extensively reworked probably needs an extra cautious checkout.


----------



## lafayette (May 13, 2011)

I spoke to the propio and he said the only problem with the Jouet 37 was the engine which was broken, but now has change for a new one Betamarine, he showed me the worked as from this web site.
I look for a Surveyor, but now available Indian Ocean, even look for one in Madagascar. 
Currently now don't really know what to do, 
there was boats in US, which was good quality and good price, again my problem is to bring the boat frist to Mauritius indian ocean, then Comoros island, with a low budget....

tell me "faster" what do you think about this one Photos de JAUNE

catamaran 10m68 length and 6m40 width, peoples said as my region is hot and humide i will have problem with this catamaran???


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Marty

Here is the Selection 37 you might like. PHRF is 99
1986 Jeanneau Selection Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Your wife may not though.


----------



## lafayette (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Mitiempo, the boat is too far for me...thanks indeed


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Brian,

You are correct, wife would probably not like the boat!

lafayette.

RE the sunshines. I have not heard of any osmosis issues. If there were, I would think my 85 Arcadia would have the SAME issues, or I would have heard about it on the owners site I referenced above. There is rarely anyone talking about osmosis or hull blisters etc.

There are some other models from the mid 80's that could be worth looking at too. Pretty easy to find at Sailing Yachts That page lists both most recent, and oldest Jeanneau sail boats. The MAIN info page that might be of interest to browse is http://jeanneau.tripod.com/index.htm

Marty


----------



## Hogtown (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello everyone new to this site, looking at a Jouet 37,docked in Greece, location works for me , I intend to sail the Greek Islands possible in two years , Price is right , but unable to find any info on this boat. Does anyone have any info on this boat or Jouet's in general. Thanks in advance . The boat is on yachtworld , sometimes if it looks to good , it is not . Luis


----------



## lafayette (May 13, 2011)

*jouet 37*

hello Luis,

I'm stilled for my dream boat, yes i was onto a jouet 37 in the indian ocean, the boat was for sale for a pretty good price but without engine, unfortunately i missed this opportunity and before i arrived the boat was already sold.
the guy in question lessing the boat has done a complete renovation, as you can see on the link...Leaving Facebook... | Facebook

for my opinion the jouet 37 look pretty interresting, with a good width of 3m80.

best regards,
d l
merry chirstmas


----------



## Hogtown (Dec 19, 2011)

Lafayette Happy new Year!! Thanks for your insight responding to my question Will continue looking!! Merci


----------

